# Printing...



## panchromatic (Mar 10, 2005)

anyone know of an awesome website for different or out of the ordinary printing tips?  Or interesting techniques?

just looking to do something out of the ordinary.

suggestions are welcomed as well.

---Ryan


----------



## terri (Mar 10, 2005)

What did you have in mind?   There are a few folks here with plenty of darkroom experience who might be able to offer up something, if you have an idea of what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## KevinR (Mar 10, 2005)

I have been getting alot of info from the APUG forums.

It is www.apug.org


----------



## panchromatic (Mar 10, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> What did you have in mind?   There are a few folks here with plenty of darkroom experience who might be able to offer up something, if you have an idea of what you are trying to accomplish.



The only exact thing i've had in mind on this subject was the printing of borders.  With an easel you can easily have a typical even white border, but i was wondering if there was a way to print different borders (i.e. a keyline border, or a rough looking border?

of course i left it general so perhaps people could give me all kinds of printing suggestions.

---Ryan


----------



## oriecat (Mar 10, 2005)

If you use a full frame negative carrier you can get a straight black border.  If you file a negative carrier out, then you can get different effects depending upon how the carrier was filed.

Here's an example from a filed out carrier:
http://moltenwords.net/picto/wp-admin/upload/bw/062304Untitled-3.jpg


----------



## panchromatic (Mar 11, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> If you use a full frame negative carrier you can get a straight black border.  If you file a negative carrier out, then you can get different effects depending upon how the carrier was filed.
> 
> Here's an example from a filed out carrier:
> http://moltenwords.net/picto/wp-admin/upload/bw/062304Untitled-3.jpg




I never thought of doing that.... its a good idea, now i need to get another carrier.

--Ryan


----------



## oriecat (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, I just bought a second one so I can do it too.  (I used that one at a rental place.)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 12, 2005)

I used to use black card. You can put it on top of the paper in the easel.
It's cheaper and easier to work with.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 12, 2005)

I use black matboard to make my own full frame negs carriers.


----------

